
Ask HN: What domain registrar do you use? - vulcan01
I&#x27;ve been looking for a registrar for a startup&#x27;s website, and figured that y&#x27;all would know what registrars are better than others.
I&#x27;m mainly considering price, but please post about any of them :)
======
andymoe
DNSimple has been solid. Easy to understand UI and reasonably priced private
registration and other nice features like automatic dns setting templates for
various services like gmail etc..

------
coderintherye
Domain registration costs are pretty standard at $10-$20/year. Price should
not be a determining factor in your decision.

~~~
vulcan01
Hmm. What should be my determining factors? What factors do/did/would you use
in deciding which registrar to use? There are so many...

------
billhendricksjr
Namecheap. Cheap, decent UI, good customer service.

